# Did Obama supporter vote 6 times in 2012? Ohio poll worker target of investigation Read more: http



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Obama/Biden lawn sign remains proudly planted in front of Melowese Richardson's Cincinnati home, three months after the presidential election.
It seems that President Obama has an especially ardent supporter in the veteran Ohio poll worker.
Richardson told a local television station this month that she voted twice for Obama last November. She cast an absentee ballot and then voted at the polls as well....
Richardson claimed she had submitted an absentee ballot, but was afraid her vote would not count so she also voted in person. She also said she voted in the name of her granddaughter and yet another person.

In written reports detailing the 19 cases, Board of Elections investigators described their findings. In one instance, an investigator called a suspected double voter and was hung up on.
"I explained that she voted twice and she told me not to bother her and get off her phone and she hung up," the investigator wrote.
Another voter admitted to double voting, but did not think it was an issue.
"The voter said yes she 'voted early' and then voted again, then she asked 'what's the problem?'" according to the report.
Yet another voter was at a loss for explaining why he voted more than once.
"Voter said he remembered both times. He doesn't know why he voted twice," the report said.
The documents show that another voter said he had received a phone call before Election Day telling him his absentee ballot would not count. When investigators questioned him about voting two times, the voter replied "'as usual, you guys are wrong.' ... he was curious about the investigation and asked 'Now what will you do' and 'are you taping me now?"
The Hamilton County Board of Elections is holding hearings to further investigate these cases.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/02/19/ohio-poll-worker-obama-supporter-investigated-for-potentially-voting-six-times/#ixzz2LMCgr7DF​Disgusting and i'm sure this invest will go the way of other Obama administration invests.​http://www.freedomworks.org/blog/shanewright22/how-to-report-voter-fraud-crash-course​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm getting tired of waiting for a revolution...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing will ever be done about it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm getting tired of waiting for a revolution...


We have to wait until your shoulder is ready. Hurry up!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I notice the other "news outlets" are ignoring this story...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Not that an Obama victory here was in question, but I made one report in MA.
They state that they have safeguards to prevent it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> We have to wait until your shoulder is ready. Hurry up!


A little tape and I'm good to go.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'm getting tired of waiting for a revolution...


Still waiting on my December rifle order. After that I'll be gtg


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

One Obama voter please, there were more dead people voting for Obama than zombies walking around in the latest Resident Evil movie.


----------

